# Novotropin 100iu



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

as above anyone got any feedback on these? Novotropin 100iu


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if it is 100iu then it is either...

1 - a Chinese pharma GH product

2 - relabelled Generic GH

seeing as it is very new i would go with number 2....


----------

